# Too Many %@!# Clipper Choices



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

We sure do have to make a lot of decisions about our dogs. Crates vs. ex-pens, beds, potty pads vs outdoors, what kind of food, leash, harness, car safety methods, grooming tools, etc. While in some ways it's great to have so many choices available, it can be ridiculously overwhelming as well. After much research I had finally decided on Andis clippers as opposed to Oster. I'm sure either would be a fine choice, but that's the point, how does one decide when there are pros and cons in favor of both? Anyway, OK, people were recommending the Andis AGC Pro clippers. I went to the Amazon website, and found Andis 22360 AGC Super 2 speed Pro w/locking bade for $126.97, Andis 22405 Ultra edge AGC 2 speed with detachable blade, and several others in the Andis AGC series, as well as many other Andis models. Not only do you have to wade through reviews, but read the reasons for the 1 star reviews and see if they seem relevant or important. AARGH! Well, I went with the first one I mentioned, which had 99 5 star reviews and only 8 1 star reviews. Next step -- get my friend to help and screw up my courage enough to give Benjamin a haircut!  Well, I figure he's so darn cute he will look good no matter what I do, but if I really mess him up I can still take him to a groomer. I'd really rather do it myself, partly to save money but mostly because I don't want to subject him to a potentially bad experience. I will be sure to get before and after pics!

On a side note... I placed my order with Amazon, with same day service for $3.99 shipping at 11:20 this morning, and it was delivered at 3:30 this afternoon. Now that's service!!

-- Eileen


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Cute story Eileen , where is their warehouse, around the corner. Wow.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok.....Where are the pictures. Use the longest comb. Did you order a 40 blade? Combs? 
Other blades?


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Thanks, Dave, yeah, I think there is a warehouse nearby. Amazon has distribution centers all over the place, though I am located in Seattle where Amazon is headquartered so there may be more of them around here, I don't know. Even so, I was very amazed that they could have such quick turnaround time! 

Linda, you have just illustrated my point! I feel like I am gasping for breath on the beach after a long swim after finally making my decision on the clippers, and need a rest before tackling the next pet supply purchase. I do not understand why there is not more standardization of things, really. The Andis website even has a *#%^ "blade search engine" (sorry for swearing so much), with all kinds of different sizings. Man oh man, I am reminded of something my Mom told me, when she was living in Mexico for a while. She said that the grocery store nearby only had 2 kinds of margerine, stick margerine and tub margerine, and it was very relaxing to not have to make so many decisions. But I digress. All of this is to say, I am holding off on making any decisions on which blades or combs to buy.

Why do you recommend size 40, Linda? About how long will that leave the hair? I actually would like to clip him fairly short. As far as the combs, a lot of the reviews I have read say that they fall off the clippers easily. Oh well, at least I feel good about making the big decision.  However... I just gave him a bath and he looks very cute and fluffy. I think I will let his hair grow out a little bit before clipping him.

Here is a pic from a couple of weeks ago, but he hasn't changed very much. Isn't he cute? I love him so much!!! 
-- Eileen


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You got a long time before you will be using clippers on him. I have an Andis clipper, set of heavy duty comb attachments. I use the #40, then I attach my combs. I started off with the longest comb and then slowly worked to shorter length. Don't use the 
#40 alone, it will cut to the skin!

Mind you, I have not used the clippers since last October 2011. Blowing Coats are over and combing is easier. Let me see if I can find some pictures when I was clipping. I must warn you, that clipping is addicting....once you start....it is hard to stop....it clips so fast! 

Remember blades alone get HOT!


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

I have been grooming my parents' poodles and my Havs for 15 years or so, and honestly, I just bought Wahl clippers at Target and they're great six months in. http://www.target.com/p/wahl-pet-pro-clipper-kit/-/A-14030409

My last (and admittedly more expensive) Wahl lasted about 8 years and still runs but it was just time for new ones. Any Sally's beauty, etc., has Wahl combs and guides and they'll fit the pet ones too, and they actually snap on and stay.

Had an Andis broke down on me after a year or two.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Narwyn, it probably depends on which model you get, no? There seems to be a wide array of price, quality, and sturdiness among all of the Andis clippers, but what do I know? At this point frankly I do not care. I got what I got, and when I get around to clipping my puppy I will take whatever results I get. I will love him just as much no matter what he looks like, and he will know it! 
-- Eileen


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I got my clippers because they were recommended when I was looking at grooming schools. You want a clipper that is going to work with popular blades. You want something that says it cuts like butter. You want to get supplies that will keep your clipper clean and blades oiled, so blades can stay sharp.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Eileen,
So how do you like the Andis AGC pro clippers? I just ordered them from Amazon and are looking forward to using them. I trimmed the hair between Havee's pads with the corner of a 40 blade and it worked very easily and quickly. Now I have to tackle his whole body trim...he looks like a bear


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

HA, ha! I do not have problems of big choice, but opposite one! Only very basic stuff for furkids here! So I order online, but then I am limited because of shipping costs - charges are insane - product is $30 and shipping fee is $57!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

The Andis pro clippers are all good. For just a pet dog I wouldn't worry about getting the most powerful one. Those only make a difference for professional groomers getting through thick, guncky, tough coats. For example, for all those big hairy dogs that the owners just want to shave once a year, you can't bathe them first because often they're so filthy and hairy it would take forever to wash and dry first, but shaving a dirty coat (any dog that hasn't been bathed yet is considered dirty) like that might not happen if the clipper can't cut the hair (clippers will always cut much better and nicer on a freshly bathed dog). In that case the stronger clipper can make a difference to power through that nasty cocker or golden coat. 

Another example is I used to groom a black Maltese mix that only I could do because all the other groomers were afraid of him (this dog could be fine one minute and the next split second could snap and go off the deep end. Anyway, the dog didn't come in for six months and when I saw him he was one of the worst severely matted cases I came across. I carefully shaved his body (needed major help for his front legs) and aside from that he was pretty content with this me working on him. I actually had to use scissors on his head to separate areas of matting and I didn't want the weight of it hanging off his face to bother him. When I got to his cheek, my clipper stopped. It didn't really stop but it just could not cut the hair any further, that's how tight the matting was. I had spent an hour shaving a dog that only I would touch, had done all that painstaking work only to not be able to finish his face? And all the time and energy I spent on him since puppyhood so that I could actually groom him... And he wasn't putting up a fight. I would have to send him home like that without a groom and the family would have to pay a vet a lot of money to sedate him and shave his face with a #40. I felt completely defeated, I was on the verge of tears. My co-worker saw me and offered me her clipper, I forget the exact model but it was one of the more powerful Andis. That thing went through the rest of the face like nothing. It made all the difference. 

So if you really want to get the more expensive one, fine, but it's probably not necessary and the regular full Andis clipper would be fine.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

It may come with a # 10 blade but that is a shave. You will have to buy separate attachment combs and also a #40 for plastic combs or a #30 for metal combs.


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

I love my Andis Excel 5-speed. I had the 2-speed one but compared to the Excel 5 speed, it is SO heavy.

If you are using a corded clipper where you are attaching and detaching blades - you need a #30 blade to go underneath the stainless steel snap on combs. It will even say on the package "Takes a #30 blade." if you use a #40, it does not fit properly and you can hear it rattling and you risk breaking some of the teeth off. If you have a cordless clipper that has one blade but adjustable lengths (called 5-1 blade, cuts lengths from #9, #10, #15, #30, #40) - put your adjustable length on the #40 if you are using the snap on comb for the adjustable clippers.


----------

